# Hammered Metal Foils



## vtgaryw (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone have a source for hammered metal adhesive backed foils?  Seems like I've seen them, but now that I'm looking I'm turning up nothing.

Thanks,

-gary


----------



## Brian G (May 9, 2017)

I create the hammered look by repeatedly pounding HVAC or copper foil with the rounded head of a carriage bolt.  I suppose a ball peen hammer would work, but that seems excessive.


----------

